# Freestyle/Park Bindings



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I really like my raiden zeros

Haven't really ridden similar bindingings to compare them against though


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Stay away from Ride if you're looking for decent flex. The Rodeo's are pretty stiff. 

I'm riding Union Atlas. More lateral flex than the Force for comparison's sake. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Salomon District, Union Contact Pro and Burton Malavitas are my top picks.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

rome 390s, or flux rk would be my pick


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

What no mention of the NOW SELECT I'm saving my nickels for a pair...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> What no mention of the NOW SELECT I'm saving my nickels for a pair...


I just don't envision now bindings as a park binding. But more as an awesome free ride binding. I don't see a good lateral flex. But I have not seen one in person so I could not know.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Salomon district, Flux RK, Union Contact Pro, Rome Mob Boss


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Salomon District, Burton Cartel, Union Contact Pro, Flow Five SE, or Flux DS.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Now Select. Its their park binding.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I love my Burton MalaVita's!!!


----------

